# Tundra Plowing question



## dirtybird (Jul 18, 2010)

So I read the manual on my 2011 Tundra DC and after reading the section on the VSC and auto LSD I'm pretty confused. I think it means if I'm stuck hold the button for 2 -3 seconds and the traction control is turned off to allow wheel spin. Is that right, and what do you guys set it at while plowing? Deep snow, Hard pack? Any other tips? Thanks


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

To shut my LSD off I just push the button. I always plow in 4wd.


----------

